# OPI Go goth for Halloween 2010



## magosienne (Aug 30, 2010)

Now available on transdesign











Sanguine






Obscurity






Nevermore






Unripened

More pictures and Source

Another review

**

Nevermore and Unripened caught my eyes, i think they both look gorgeous and according to these reviews, both have very similar lookalikes at OPI or CG.


----------



## electro! (Aug 30, 2010)

omg that matte!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 30, 2010)

Sanguine is going to be mine.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 31, 2010)

I love the Sanguine. I'm not crazy about matte black.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 31, 2010)

i saw a swatch of unripened which didn't show it as glittery as that, but i cant remember where it was. the writer was disappointed with it compared to the bottle colour, so i'd have a look around before i committed to it.

the others a bit meh really.

edit: found it, it was nailphile

http://thenailphile.blogspot.com/201...unripened.html


----------



## magosienne (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Lucy, it looks way darker than on the swatches i posted. Still, it looks pretty. I agree about the rest, that matte black gives me the creeps.


----------



## alm1217 (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't usually wear polish, but these look interesting. The matte black is a little funky, but Sanguine and Unripened might be mine!


----------



## Karren (Aug 31, 2010)

I love the matte!! Thanks Aude!


----------



## bCreative (Aug 31, 2010)

Love the purple not crazy about the others


----------



## okaymichelle (Sep 1, 2010)

I really like all the colors, even the matte black looks great. However, I feel like you can find the same exact colors elsewhere. But they all are great Halloween colors.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 1, 2010)

im lovin the glittery look of polishes that are in now, like dark colors with a pretty glittery finish...i love that dark navy blue!! thanks for sharing


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 1, 2010)

love sanguine!


----------

